# second grow  buds



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 26, 2021)

second grow


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

that 
last photo , that plant needs some cal-mag pronto


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that
> last photo , that plant needs some cal-mag pronto


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that
> last photo , that plant needs some cal-mag pronto


amen to that brother...more cal mag...


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Jan 8, 2022)

just updated  there better


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Jan 9, 2022)

thank you for all help also


----------

